# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  هل تعلم أصل مقولة "القانون لا يحمي المغفلين" .... ادخل لتعرف

## لارين

هل تعلم
=======

مقولة القانون لا يحمي المغفلين

مقولة تترد على ألسنة الكثير من الناس , و لكن ربما الكثيرون لا يعلمون ما هي أصل هذه المقولة
يحكى انه كان يوجد رجل يعيش في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
و قد كان فقيرا جدا لدرجة ان حالته يرثى لها من شدة الفقر , و في أحد الأيام خطرت بباله فكرة , و لكن لم تكن فكرة عادية بل كانت فكرة ملئها الدهاء و المكر و التي من شأنها أن تغير حياته و تقلبها رأسا على عقب
فقد قرر ان يضع في الصحف الامريكيه اعلانا" جاء فيه
إن أردت أن تكون ثريا فأرسل دولار واحد فقط إلى صندوق البريد رقم :............ وسوف تكون ثريا
فبدأ الملايين من الناس الطامحين بالثراء يتوافدون ويرسلون دولار واحد إلى صندوق البريد
فما هي إلى أيام و حصد الملايين و الملايين من الدولارات من المرسلين فاصبح و احد من اكبر الاثرياء
وبعدها وضع اعلان آخر بعد حصولة على الملايين
فكتب عنوان " هكذا تصبح ثريا " و كتب طريقته التي إتبعها و طلب من الناس أن يقلدوه
وبعد الاعلان.. قام الناس برفع القضايا عليه في المحاكم , ولكن كان رد المحكمة عليهم فيه نوع من الاستهزاء في المقولة الشهيرة التي تنصف ذلك الرجل صاحب العقلية الفذة
القانون لا يحمي المغفلين

 :No1:  :No1:  :No1:  :No1:

----------

